# pasada / mala pasada



## Argótide

*pasada*. *17. *f. coloq. Mal comportamiento de una persona con otra. _Una mala pasada._ 


Me intriga esta acepción que el DRAE da de "pasada". ¿No es un error?  Una pasada no es mal comportamiento, según tengo entendido (al contrario, una pasada es algo positivo, ¿no?).  Si es "mala pasada", entonces sí.  Creo que esta entrada debería ir así:

*pasada*
*mala **~*.  f. coloq. Mal comportamiento de una persona con otra. _Una mala pasada._ 

¿Están de acuerdo conmigo?

Por cierto, en el DRAE falta precisamente esa acepción positiva de "pasada" que conozco.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Cómo usas tú pasada? Si alguien dice "me hizo/jugó una pasada" yo entendería que es una mala pasada. Tal vez sea algo regional, no sé.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En efecto, *Argótide*, algo de razón parece que tienes ya que el DRAE limita a Cuba lo que tú llamas algo positivo, principalmente la segunda acepción:



> *pasado, da.*
> (Del part. de _pasar_).
> 
> 1. adj._ Cuba._ Dicho de una persona: Muy inteligente.
> 2. adj._ Cuba._ Dicho de una cosa: De buena calidad.
> 3. adj._ Cuba._ Dicho de una mujer: Atractiva y de formas exuberantes.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Ejemplos de _pasadas positivas_, *Toño *(al menos, en España):

*El concierto de anoche fue una pasada.*
*Este coche es una pasada.*


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Y qué significa en esos casos? Yo nunca lo había oído.


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Espero que a Víctor no le importe que responda, Toño.
En los ejemplos que pone significa que es algo estupendo, que está muy bien o si lo prefieres "cojonudo" sería el sinónimo que creo más cercano en ambos casos (a no ser que también lo usemos de distinta manera) .

También lo usamos en sentido negativo. Por ejemplo:

- Lo que le está pasando es una pasada.
- Me parece una pasada que te hagan estar allí hasta dentro de dos días.

Dependiendo del contexto puede ser bueno o malo. ¡Uf! Mira que usar la misma palabra para ambas cosas ¡qué raros somos! 

Saludos a todos y espero que alguien ayude a clarificar esto un poco más.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Víctor Pérez said:


> Ejemplos de _pasadas positivas_, *Toño *(al menos, en España):
> 
> *El concierto de anoche fue una pasada.*
> *Este coche es una pasada.*


 


ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Y qué significa en esos casos? Yo nunca lo había oído.


 
Cuando decimos que algo es una pasada, significa que está muy bien. 

Jugarle a alguien una mala pasada es hacerle una jugarreta, una putada.


----------



## Argótide

lamartus said:


> También lo usamos en sentido negativo. Por ejemplo:
> 
> - Lo que le está pasando es una pasada.
> - Me parece una pasada que te hagan estar allí hasta dentro de dos días.
> 
> Dependiendo del contexto puede ser bueno o malo. ¡Uf! Mira que usar la misma palabra para ambas cosas ¡qué raros somos!
> 
> Saludos a todos y espero que alguien ayude a clarificar esto un poco más.


 
Ese "pasada" negativo es como decir que algo es excesivo, exagerado ¿no?  Aunque tus ejemplos no son muy claros...  se necesitaría algo más de contexto para entender por qué es una pasada.


----------



## María Madrid

Por añadir un matiz, en el uso coloquial que en España hacemos del término pasada en muchas ocasiones se limita hacer hincapié en que algo es extremadamente... lo que sea. Por eso no es ni positivo ni negativo de por sí. 

Es una pasada será por tanto positivo o negativo según el contexto. Eso sí, MUY positivo o MUY negativo. Este coche es una pasada (espectacular) o Lo que le han cobrado por la reparación del coche es una pasada (un auténtico robo). Saludos,


----------



## lamartus

Argótide said:


> Ese "pasada" negativo es como decir que algo es excesivo, exagerado ¿no?  Aunque tus ejemplos no son muy claros...  se necesitaría algo más de contexto para entender por qué es una pasada.



 Los elegí justo por eso, porque dependiendo del contexto puede ser positivo o negativo.
María Madrid lo ha explicado a las mil maravillas; es justo eso una forma de hacer hincapié. ¡Gracias ,María, por poner cordura en mis pensamientos!  

Supongo que habrá sido un enredo mental producido por este calor horrible.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Argótide

María Madrid said:


> Por añadir un matiz, en el uso coloquial que en España hacemos del término pasada en muchas ocasiones se limita hacer hincapié en que algo es extremadamente... lo que sea. Por eso no es ni positivo ni negativo de por sí.
> 
> Es una pasada será por tanto positivo o negativo según el contexto. Eso sí, MUY positivo o MUY negativo. Este coche es una pasada (espectacular) o Lo que le han cobrado por la reparación del coche es una pasada (un auténtico robo). Saludos,


 
Gracias, María. Es exactamente a lo que me refería con lo de excesivo, exagerado.

Sin embargo, sigue siendo una acepción no contemplada por el DRAE.


----------



## María Madrid

Supongo que será porque es muy coloquial pero no antiguo, se empezó a usar en los 80, creo. La RAE no incorpora nuevas acepciones hasta que pasan unos años y se las considera realmente incorporadas al idioma, no sólo una moda pasajera, como pasa muchas veces con los términos coloquiales. Saludos,


----------



## Argótide

María Madrid said:


> Supongo que será porque es muy coloquial pero no antiguo, se empezó a usar en los 80, creo. La RAE no incorpora nuevas acepciones hasta que pasan unos años y se las considera realmente incorporadas al idioma, no sólo una moda pasajera, como pasa muchas veces con los términos coloquiales. Saludos,


 
¿Más de veinte años es poco? Sin embargo, ya incluye otros coloquialismos más recientes (hablo de mexicanismos, que es lo que conozco). ¿Qué tan antiguo es *guay*, a propósito?

La acepción que da el DRAE de *pasada* como mal comportamiento sigue siendo un error. Como dice Víctor, "algo de razón parece que" tengo. 


Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

Bueno, veinte años en la historia de un idioma no es tanto... en cualquier caso yo sólo aventuraba una posibilidad. Me da la sensación de que era un término muy infantil/juvenil en los ochenta que se ha ido perpetuando según ha ido creciendo esa generación, supongo que se acabará por incluir en el DRAE en las próximas ediciones. Tampoco viene "pete", que es como todos los niños pequeños dicen al chupete (y sus padres también). Ni viene "pienso" en el sentido de agua de cebada y una pajita que durante décadas y décadas se usó de manera coloquial en Madrid para pedir esa bebida. 

En cualquier caso una cosa es el uso de "que algo sea una pasada" y otra muy diferente pasada como algo negativo que tiene la expresión "mala pasada", que dicho de paso es mucho más antigua. Saludos,


----------



## Argótide

María Madrid said:


> En cualquier caso una cosa es el uso de "que algo sea una pasada" y otra muy diferente pasada como algo negativo que tiene la expresión "mala pasada", que dicho de paso es mucho más antigua. Saludos,


 
Estoy de acuerdo. Si te fijas en mi post inicial, lo que me llama la atención es el hecho de que el DRAE haya definido "*pasada*" como si fuera "*mala pasada*". Para mí eso es un error, porque definen el término como _mal comportamiento_, y luego el ejemplo que dan es "es una mala pasada". Si *pasada* = *mal comportamiento*, entonces, por lógica, el ejemplo que ponen "es una mala *pasada*" = "es una mala *mala pasada*".  

Salúos.


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos:

* Pasada* en ese sentido se puede entender, pero por aquí no suele decirse.

Hace años se podía escuchar en las conversaciones entre amigos, contar una *pasadita, *era narrar un suceso agradable o desagradable, frecuentemente quien contaba la anécdota de primera mano, o lo había vivido o lo había visto.

Saludos


----------



## Argótide

JABON said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Hace años se podía escuchar en las conversaciones entre amigos, contar una *pasadita, *era narrar un suceso agradable o desagradable, frecuentemente quien contaba la anécdota de primera mano, o lo había vivido o lo había visto.
> 
> Saludos


 
Es interesante eso que dices, Jabón.  ¿Entonces en el caso de El Salvador, *pasadita* viene siendo sinónimo de *anécdota*?

Saludos.


----------



## sicoticosandro

en Chile he escuchado pasada de dos formas más, aparte de la de mala pasada, _dar la pasada _se usa para indicar a veces que te cedieron el paso, pero hilando un poco más fino se usa mucho coloquialmente _dar la pasada _para indicar que se tuvo relaciones sexuales con otra persona, más usado por los hombres en todo caso, es mas o menos vulgar, voy a poner un muy mal ejemplo:

- Ayer estuve con Ana...
-ya...¿y te dió la pasada?

Sorry por el mal ejemplo...pésimo, pero era por si no entendían mucho como se podía utilizar en Chile


----------



## JABON

Argótide said:


> Es interesante eso que dices, Jabón.  ¿Entonces en el caso de El Salvador, *pasadita* viene siendo sinónimo de *anécdota*?
> 
> Saludos.



Es justamente eso, Argótide, siempre en lo coloquial, suele comentarse lo jocoso o gracioso del asunto.
También se dice hacer una *pasadita* a una acrobacia con la pelota en el fútbol.
*De pasadita* se usa cuando es algo hecho rápidamente.

Saludos


----------



## Argótide

JABON said:


> *De pasadita* se usa cuando es algo hecho rápidamente.


 
También nosotros en México usamos así esta locución.

Gracias a todos por participar, aunque ningún español haya escrito "Argótide, estoy de acuerdo contigo, esa entrada en el DRAE está mal" 

Saludosss


----------



## María Madrid

Jajaja... Si Einstein que era un genio dijo que todo era relativo, ¿qué puedo decir yo, que no soy ningún genio?

Ahora en serio. Es posible que sea un uso que fuera comùn para nuestros abuelos y haya personas muy mayores que aún lo usen, por poner un ejemplo. Antes que decir que está mal creo que hay muchas otras posibilidades que no conozcamos. 

En España también usamos "de pasada" en ese mismo sentido (superficial, rápido). Y también tenemos las pasadas de Fernando Alonso


----------



## Betildus

sicoticosandro said:


> - Ayer estuve con Ana...
> -ya...¿y te dió la pasada?
> 
> Sorry por el mal ejemplo...pésimo, pero era por si no entendían mucho como se podía utilizar en Chile


Para complementar lo de mi coterráneo, también en Chile se usa no sólo en forma negativa:
- ¿Te quedas un rato más?
- No puedo, voy de pasadita

El *Larousse* también le da una connotación neutral:
*PASADA* n. f. Acción de pasar o pasarse.
 2. Mano, cada operación que se hace de una vez en algún trabajo en que se realizan varias repetidas.
 3. Fig. y fam. Jugada, acción mal intencionada que perjudica a alguien: le han jugado una mala pasada.

 6. Fam. y vulg. Acción exagerada.
 De pasada, sin dedicarle mucha atención, superficialmente.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

También lo usamos para indicar que haces algo mientras estabas haciendo otra cosa.

¿Vas a la casa?
Sí
Ve a la tienda de pasada y compra pan.


----------



## totor

Me pregunto si "hacer una mala jugada" tiene el mismo sentido que "hacer una mala pasada".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:


totor said:


> Me pregunto si "hacer una mala jugada" tiene el mismo sentido que "hacer una mala pasada".


¿Contexto? ¿Frase entera? (Regla 3)
Gracias.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## ukimix

totor said:


> Me pregunto si "hacer una mala jugada" tiene el mismo sentido que "hacer una mala pasada".



Me parece que en general no lo tienen: hacer una mala pasada (a alguien) es casi hacerle una mala acción, mientras que la mala jugada, a pesar de lo mala, puede tener la nobleza de una jugada legal; no implica salirse del juego, por ejemplo. Pero, de acuerdo con Cinthia: el contexto ayudaría a ir más allá de las generalidades. Saludo.


----------



## totor

Ningún contexto, Martine y Ukimix.

Hice una simple pregunta:

¿"Hacer una mala jugada" tiene el mismo sentido que "hacer una mala pasada"?

No creo que se necesite contexto para responderla, pero si quieren les puedo dar una frase cualquiera:

Le voy a hacer una mala jugada.

Otra:

José me hizo una mala jugada.

En todo caso, no estoy hablando de un jugador de lo que sea que jugó mal una pelota o lo que fuere (cosa que por otra parte está fuera del contexto de este hilo).

De todos modos, Ukimix dice que para él que no es lo mismo, y da sus razones.


----------



## ukimix

Es por eso que el contexto es necesario: Si alguien dice: "le voy a hacer una mala jugada (a otro)" sí que puede significar lo mismo que 'le voy a hacer una mala pasada"; pues puede no tratarse de un juego de pelota u otro, algo, digamos, 'serio' (¡perdon Huizinga!). Decirlo en un juego es una cosa; decirlo fuera del juego es otra. Mi primera impresión era sobre el caso en que se dice que hay una mala jugada en un juego. 

Como siempre, mi apreciación sobre la importancia del contexto puede resumirse en esta imagen:


----------



## Pinairun

Para mí sí es lo mismo. Lo único que resaltaría es que, en el caso de _jugada_, no haría falta indicar que es mala. Hacerle a alguien una jugada ya es portarse mal con él: jugársela.

Con _pasada_, sin embargo, no ocurre lo mismo.


----------



## ukimix

Otro contexto: si en un juego de ajedrez alguien entrega la reina sin mayor retribución, decimos entonces que ha hecho una mala jugada. Sonaría muy raro decir que ha hecho una 'mala pasada'.


----------



## totor

ukimix said:


> si en un juego de ajedrez


Me temo que has leído muy por encima mis posts, ukimix, así que te recomendaría que los releas.

Sobre todo:


totor said:


> no estoy hablando de un jugador de lo que sea que jugó mal una pelota o lo que fuere (cosa que por otra parte está fuera del contexto de este hilo).


Y especialmente mi primer post en este hilo:


totor said:


> Me pregunto si "hacer una mala jugada" tiene el mismo sentido que "hacer una mala pasada".


No lo contrario.


----------



## ukimix

Leí bien tus comentarios, totor. Éste es el primero: 



totor said:


> Me pregunto si "hacer una mala jugada" tiene el mismo sentido que "hacer una mala pasada".



Dime, ¿dónde dice aquí que no estás hablando del contexto de un juego? En ninguna parte.

En tu segundo comentario dices que no hace falta contexto, ante lo cual mi respuesta vale: "depende del contexto". Además aclaras, paradójicamente, que no quieres hablar de un jugador pero das por sentado que es algo que se entiende de suyo, cosa que no parece clara. De todos modos, a mi modo de entender las cosas, decir que no quieres hablar de juegos no es aportar mayor contexto, es algo como dar un contexto negativo; y sin un contexto concreto no puedo no puedo decir más de lo que ya dije. Saludo.


----------



## totor

Ukimix, si yo pregunto si 1 tiene el mismo sentido que 2, es evidente que no estoy preguntando lo contrario (si 2 tiene el mismo sentido que 1).

Por otra parte, no dije


ukimix said:


> que no quieres hablar de juegos


Dije claramente que


totor said:


> no estoy hablando de un jugador de lo que sea que jugó mal una pelota o lo que fuere (*cosa que por otra parte está fuera del contexto de este hilo*).


y sobre todo lo que acabo de remarcar en negrita.

A partir de ahora, te ruego que si necesitas otra aclaración, que sea por MP.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ukimix

totor said:


> Ukimix, si yo pregunto si 1 tiene el mismo sentido que 2, es evidente que no estoy preguntando lo contrario (si 2 tiene el mismo sentido que 1).



Disculpa que te responda aquí, pero lo que estás diciendo no se entiende: si uno pregunta si X tiene el mismo sentido que Y, también está preguntando si Y tiene el mismo sentido que X. 'tener el mismo sentido que' es una relación lógica simétrica, no asimétrica. En interés de tu pregunta, debes aclarar eso si quieres que se la entiendan. Saludo.


----------



## totor

Estimado ukimix, teniendo en cuenta [...] lo que me has dicho en tu post anterior:


ukimix said:


> 'tener el mismo sentido que' es una relación lógica simétrica, no asimétrica. En interés de tu pregunta, debes aclarar eso si quieres que se la entiendan. Saludo.


o sea, la necesidad de aclarar esa cuestión, voy a transcribir mi respuesta con otro formato, confiando en que de esta manera no será borrada:

Yo estoy hablando de una locución, no de una distancia o una longitud o algo medible, casos en los que lo que tú dices sí se aplica.

Tú mismo has dicho


ukimix said:


> Me parece que en general no lo tienen: hacer una mala pasada (a alguien) es casi hacerle una mala acción, mientras que la mala jugada, a pesar de lo mala, puede tener la nobleza de una jugada legal


Ahora bien, fíjate lo que dijo Pina:


Pinairun said:


> Para mí sí es lo mismo. Lo único que resaltaría es que, en el caso de _jugada_, no haría falta indicar que es mala. Hacerle a alguien una jugada ya es portarse mal con él: jugársela.
> 
> Con _pasada_, sin embargo, no ocurre lo mismo.


Pero hete aquí que yo aclaro que no estoy hablando de jugadores, y si tú me dices 'le hice una mala jugada a josé', yo tengo todo el derecho de preguntarte: ¿estaban jugando al fútbol y le diste un rodillazo?, cosa que jamás podría hacer si tú hubieras dicho 'le hice una mala pasada a josé'.

De todos modos, acepto que mi pregunta no fue lo suficientemente clara.

Yo tendría que haber aclarado desde el vamos que el contexto no tenía nada que ver con el juego.

Un saludo, y hasta otra.


----------

